# XPath gesucht für Tag mit konkretem Content



## Guest (10. Sep 2008)

Gegeben ist folgendes XML:

```
<a>
  [b]x[/b]
  [b]y[/b]
</a>
```

Gesucht ist der Knoten * mit dem Inhalt "y".

Mit folgendem XPath Ausdruck ist dieser eindeutig zu finden:
/a/b[2]

Jetzt kann es aber sein, dass ein valides XML daherkommt, in dem die beiden -Tags vertauscht sind. Ich möchte also den Knoten nicht über den Index refernzieren, sondern über dessen Inhalt.

Folgender XPath liefert mir den Inhalt des zweiten Knoten:
/a/b[2]/text()

Wie komme ich mit XPath auf den Knoten, wenn der Index nicht bekannt ist, der Inhalt aber schon?*


----------



## Gast (7. Okt 2008)

a/b[text()='y']


----------



## Gast (8. Okt 2008)

Jawoll, das war es. Danke.


----------

